# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  معنى السنة لغة واصطلاحاً

## نور السلفية

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين جاء في الصفات الإلاهية  في الكتاب والسنة النبوية للشيخ  محمد أمان الجامي في تعريفه للسنة بقوله : السنة لغة:
السنة، والسنن بمعنى واحد، يقال: استقام فلان على سنن واحد، ويقال: امض على (سننك) أي على وجهك، وتنح عن (سنن) الطريق، و(سننه) ثلاث لغات (السنة) السيرة2.
(السنة): الطريقة قبيحة كانت أو حسنة، ومن ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من سن سنة حسنة، فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة، ومن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة"3.
وسن الطريق سنها سنا سار عليها، وقال خالد بن عتبة:
فلا تجزعن من سيرة أنت سرتها
فأول راض سنة من يسيرها
وقال الأزهري: "السنة الطريقة المحمودة المستقيمة، ولذلك قيل: فلان من أهل السنة أي من أهل الطريقة المستقيمة المحمودة"اهـ4.
والسنة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا أطلقت في الشرع فإنما يراد بها (حكمه، وأمره، ونهيه) مما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو نهى عنه، أو ندب إليه قولاً وفعلاً، مما لم ينطق به الكتاب العزيز، ولهذا يقال: أدلة الشرع: الكتاب والسنة، أي القرآن والحديث.
ومن ذلك حديث في الموطأ: "إني لأَنْسى أو أنسَّى لأَسنَّ"5، أي إنما أدفع إلى النسيان لأسوق الناس بالهداية إلى الطريق المستقيم، وأبين لهم ما يحتاجون أن يفعلوه إذا عرض لهم النسيان، ويجوز أن يكون من سننت الإبل إذا أحسنت رِعْيَتَها، والقيام عليها.
ومنه نزل المحصب، "ولم يسنَّه" أي نزول المحصب، أي لم يجعله سنة يعمل بها، وقد يفعل الشيء لسبب خاص فلا يعم غيره، وقد يفعل لمعنى، فيزول ذلك المعنى، ويبقى الفعل على حاله متبعاً، كقصر الصلاة في السفر للخوف، ثم استمر القصر مع عدم الخوف، صدقة من الله على عباده، كما ورد في السنة.
ومن حديث ابن عباس: "رمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يسنه" أي لم يسنَّ فعله لكافة الأمة، ولكن لسبب خاص، وهو أن يُرى المشركين قوة الصحابة، وهو مذهب ابن عباس، وأما غيره فيرى أن الرمل في طواف القدوم سنة باقية، وعليه العمل بين المسلمين.
ومن ذلك: "سنوا بهم سنة أهل الكتاب"6، يعني المجوس في أخذ الجزية منهم، وقد ساق أبو السعادات (ابن الأثير) طائفة كبيرة من أمثلة هذا النوع، وقال الراغب: سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طريقته التي كان يتحراها، وسنة الله عز وجل طريقة حكمه وطريقة طاعته، نحو قوله تعالى: {سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلُ}7، {وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلاً}8، وقوله تعالى: {وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَن يُؤْمِنُوا إِذْ جَاءهُمُ الْهُدَى وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  ا رَبَّهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن تَأْتِيَهُمْ سُنَّةُ الأَوَّلِينَ}9.
وقال الزجاج: أي معاينة العذاب، وقال شَمَّر: (السنة في الأصل) سنة الطريق، وهي طريقة سنها أوائل الناس، فصارت مسلكاً لمن بعدهم10.
ورجل مسنون الوجه ملمسه، وقيل: حسنه وسهله، وقيل: الذي في وجهه وأنفه طول، (والسنين) كأمير ما يسقط من الحجر إن حككته11اهـ.
المعنى الاصطلاحي:
يطلق جمهور علماء الحديث (السنة) على ما يقابل البدعة، فيقولون: فلان على السنة إذا كان عمله وتصرفاته الدينية وفق ما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقال: فلان على خلاف السنة، أو فلان مخالف للسنة إذا كان مبتدعاً، وعاملاً على خلاف هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام.
يقول الإمام النووي رحمه الله: "(السنة) سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وأصلها الطريقة، وتطلق سنته عليه الصلاة والسلام على الأحاديث المروية عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم"12 اهـ.
هذا إطلاق من إطلاقات السنة عند المحدثين، وتطلق السنة على المندوب، وهو خلاف الواجب. قال الإمام النووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات: "قال جماعة من أصحابنا في أصول الفقه: السنة، والمندوب والتطوع والنفل، والمرغب فيه والمستحب، كلها بمعنى واحد، وهو ما كان فعله راجحاً على تركه، ولا إثم في تركه يقال: سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا أي: شرعه، وجعله شرعاً13"اهـ.
هذا اصطلاح جمهور الفقهاء على اختلاف مذاهبهم غالباً، وقد يتوسع في استعمال السنة حتى تشمل فعل الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين، ويشهد لهذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي"14، إلا أنها إذا أطلقت عند المحدثين تنصرف - غالباً- إلى أقوال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأفعاله وتقريراته.
والسنة بهذا المعنى أحد قسمي الوحي الإلهي الذي أوحاه الله إلى نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي القسم الثاني.
فالسنة إذاً صنو القرآن، ومنـزلة من عند الله (معنى)، ويشهد لما ذكرنا القرآن الكريم نفسه إذ يقول الله تعالى في حق نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام: {وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى}15، والآية كما ترى صريحة في أن كلام الرسول وحديثه فيما يبلغ عن الله من التشريع ليس حديثاًَ عادياً ينطق به عليه الصلاة والسلام كما يشاء، ولكنه كلام ينطق به بوحي من الله، فأمره عليه الصلاة والسلام من أمر الله سبحانه، ونهيه من نهيه، وما أحله مثل ما أحل الله، وما حرَّمَه مثل ما حرَّمه الله وهكذا.
وأما القسم الأول من قسمي الوحي فهو القرآن الكريم، وهو من عند الله لفظاً ومعناً، لأنه كلامه الذي خاطب به نبيه محمداً عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهو المصدر الأول للعقيدة والشريعة والحجة القاطعة.
الفرق بينهما:
الفرق بين القرآن والسنة واضح كما يظهر مما ذكرنا آنفاً من حيثية واحدة، وهي أن القرآن كلام الله لفظه ومعناه، متعبد بتلاوته، ولا تصح الصلاة إلاّ به، وهو من المعجزات الخالدة لرسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام، وقد أعجز بلغاء العرب وأقعدهم.
وأما السنة فهي من عند الله من حيث المعنى، وأما ألفاظها فمن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يتعبد بتلاوتها، ولا تصح الصلاة بها، وليست بمعجزة ويجوز روايتها بالمعنى بشروطها.
وأما من حيث ثبوت الأحكام بها، والاستدلال بها في فروع الشريعة وأصولها فلا فرق بين القرآن والسنة من هذه الحيثية، إذا ثبتت السنة عند أهلها بالطريقة المعروفة عندهم.
وأما الأحاديث القدسية - وإن كانت من عند الله لفظاً ومعنى - على خلاف في ذلك لأنهم مختلفون في تعريف الحديث القدسي- إلا أنها مثل الأحاديث النبوية في عدم التعبد بتلاوتها، وعدم صحة الصلاة بها، وأما من حيث ثبوت الأحكام والعقائد بها فهي مثل القرآن والسنة الصحيحة على ما تقدم16.
هذا ما سنتناوله بالبحث إن شاء الله.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 مختار الصحاح.
3 رواه مسلم في 4/2059 رقم 1017، وأحمد 4/357، 358 من حديث جرير بن عبد الله.
4 تاج العروس.
5 رواه مالك في الموطأ بلاغا 1/121.
6 أخرجه مالك في الموطأ 1/207.
7 سورة الفتح آية: 23.
8 سورة فاطر آية: 43.
9 سورة الكهف آية: 55.
10 تاج العروس.
11 المصدر السابق.
12 تهذيب الأسماء واللغات 2/156.
13 المصدر نفسه 2/156.
14 أخرجه أحمد 4/126، والدارمي 1/44، وأبو داود 5/14، والترمذي 5/44، وابن ماجه 1/15، 16، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة 1/31، والحاكم 1/95-97 في حديث طويل من حديث العرباض بن سارية، وصححه الترمذي والحاكم والذهبي والألباني.
15 سورة النجم آية: 3، 4.
16 راجع المنار المنيف في الصحيح والضعيف للإمام ابن القيم ص40 تحقيق طه عبد الرؤوف سعد، دار السلام - القاهرة.

----------

